# THIS makes Uber worth it...



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I live a block from Lehigh University Campus. All the rich kids don't care racking up mommy and daddy's cards during 3.8-4.9 surges.... It was also the season opening football game. Going back out in an hr to pick up after the game.

The surge never went lower than 1.5 and that is RARE for our area. I started ubering here(college town) and I was so bitter because business was slow. But I have had stacked pings since school started Monday.

If I plan on doing it full time I am going to GRINDDD, but mainly surges, for 8 months and then just do weekends in the summer 


I know it's not what you big dogs make out in LA but for a small ass town in PA I was thrilled  Also got $10 in tips, first tips in 4 weeks.


----------



## UberPinoy (Aug 25, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I live a block from Lehigh University Campus. All the rich kids don't care racking up mommy and daddy's cards during 3.8-4.9 surges.... It was also the season opening football game. Going back out in an hr to pick up after the game.
> 
> The surge never went lower than 1.5 and that is RARE for our area. I started ubering here(college town) and I was so bitter because business was slow. But I have had stacked pings since school started Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberPinoy (Aug 25, 2016)

Yup


----------



## redw0lf (Sep 28, 2016)

Nice going dude! might hit your area


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm in a college town. Just be aware that once the summer starts and most of the students leave town, your business will fall off by 50% or more.


----------



## OneDay (Mar 19, 2016)

It's good now, so take advantage, but you will see tons of drivers coming on sooner then you think.


----------



## BEXi (Oct 25, 2016)

I live near Duke University. 

I love private colleges.


----------

